# Removing/Covering up already printed tags



## akumaevolution (Dec 14, 2011)

Quick question.

I am planning to retag shirts that already has a printed tags on them. I am rebranding my shirts with a new brand name, and is trying to get rid of the old printed tags. I am thinking of getting cloth like or woven tags and sew it on where the old printed tag used to be. Any of you know if there is some *cloth like label* out there? I know Abercrombie uses them but I don't know what they're call. Do you think it would work if we sew around the old printed tag on tshirts? Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, it would work. Try www.bcilabels.com | Clothing Labels | Printed Labels | Custom Woven Labels


----------



## ros74 (Nov 13, 2007)

Abercombie's labels are screen printed in a soft thin natural cotton. You could also do woven tags which in some cases can be better looking and more inexpensive than the ones printed in natural cotton. 

Covering the old tag in this manner is a great way to great branding, especially because of the bold nature of it.

Update this thread with pictures to see the final product


----------



## akumaevolution (Dec 14, 2011)

ros74 said:


> Abercombie's labels are screen printed in a soft thin natural cotton. You could also do woven tags which in some cases can be better looking and more inexpensive than the ones printed in natural cotton.
> 
> Covering the old tag in this manner is a great way to great branding, especially because of the bold nature of it.
> 
> Update this thread with pictures to see the final product


Thanks. Yeah I'm in the process of rebranding our products with new labels. I'll update pictures here once we have everything down. Won't be up for awhile though because we need to get our stuff trademark first. Thx guys


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

are you covering up the abercrombie label?


----------



## akumaevolution (Dec 14, 2011)

GN said:


> are you covering up the abercrombie label?


No, we originally had our logo tags printed on shirts. But we are told to change our clothing brand name because we did not realize that someone else had trademarked it already. Therefore, we have to retag all our already printed logo on shirts with new tags. It sucks because we built a good fan base with our old name and now we have to rebrand ourselves with a new name. We gonna sew over the old printed tag with new woven tags.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

ohhh well that makes sense. Sucks, but makes sense. Smarter to do it that way instead of losing all those shirts as well.


----------



## megaCombo (May 21, 2009)

I got somewhat of the same problem.

I ordered some hanes beefy. a Few dozen, not many. Now I'm trying to figure out the best cost effective way to hide them.

Was thinking of just finding a label maker and sewing over it. I'm not sure if its costly but seems the best choice right now for us.

Any help on this would be great as I am too looking for a cost effective way to deal with this.

Or a cheap tag mfg.

thanks

b


----------



## VICEREVERSA (Apr 24, 2012)

good info, thanks everyone


----------



## CarolinaSwagger (Jul 6, 2012)

Im using IBS shirts and Im selling out of the trunk. I dont really dont have the money to rebrand the shirts. How necessary is it that I get my own labels before I try to get it in local shops?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

CarolinaSwagger said:


> Im using IBS shirts and Im selling out of the trunk. I dont really dont have the money to rebrand the shirts. How necessary is it that I get my own labels before I try to get it in local shops?


It's all about brand recognition. 3 months from now when your buyer realizes this is the best shirt they've ever worn, you want them to know where they can get more.


----------



## CarolinaSwagger (Jul 6, 2012)

I get that my problem is I live in a tiny town surrounded by tiny town and everybody is related to me. NO SUPPORT. I got to get my product out past this area. but with sales being what they are just cant spend the loot on relabeling. I did get a shopping cart on facebook and sold some but I dont know what people really think when it doesnt have my company label in it


----------



## anestval (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello hello,

I just would like to know where are you getting the IBS from. We are in Miami area.
Thankful.


----------



## CarolinaSwagger (Jul 6, 2012)

I get them from IBS


----------

